# Can't get a clear answer about national service, please help



## Nok (Sep 29, 2011)

Hiya my Parents are Cypriot but live in the uk and so do I but I'm wanting to go and give it a go in Cyprus, i am 31 but can't seem to get a clear answer about weather I would have to do national service or not, can you please help me , thanks


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Nok said:


> Hiya my Parents are Cypriot but live in the uk and so do I but I'm wanting to go and give it a go in Cyprus, i am 31 but can't seem to get a clear answer about weather I would have to do national service or not, can you please help me , thanks


Have a look at High Commission of the Republic of Cyprus in London - Military Service Information

It would appear you are eligible for national service up until the age of 50.

Phil


----------



## Nok (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for that, must admit I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I have relatives in the same position as you, they've lived in cyprus for years without being called up. They don't need any letter to leave the country either. I believe you only get called up if you have a national identity card which is usually given to Cypriots who live in Cyprus and turn 15.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Just to add, there's a lot of grey area as you've pointed out. I think there's another law where you can live in Cyprus for 3 months without getting called up so its not like you land there and you're straight in.

As you can see both my posts already contradict each other. However this one is impossible to enforce.


----------



## Nok (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Zin, that's some good info, it's a shame, I wanna learn my roots and settle there, but like you said it stop us english greeks from doing so and yet it is very easy for everybody else. I'm gonna pay a visit to the higher commissour in London and see what they say. Also do you know for how long the service would be, what it's like, I heard in some cases people are aloud to go home in the evenings, is any of this true, anything more you can about this subject would be most appreciated.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I think you would do only 3-6 months. I did 26 months. If you are not a kid (i.e. 17-18) then they pretty much let you be and the time passes - at the end of the day the sergeants and trainers etc... are kids themselves. The initial training if i recall is for a month, you then go to the army camp you are assigned for the remainder of the time. Depending where this is you could be out 2-3 times a week for the day/night or once every fortnight. It depends on many factors. Knowing greek will help as well. 

I would be shocked if you were called up in all honesty. It really is for people who have lived their childhood in Cyprus.


----------



## maggiej (Feb 17, 2011)

*Cyprus National Guard*



Nok said:


> Hiya my Parents are Cypriot but live in the uk and so do I but I'm wanting to go and give it a go in Cyprus, i am 31 but can't seem to get a clear answer about weather I would have to do national service or not, can you please help me , thanks


The answer is - Yes, you will have to do Military service with the Cyprus National guard because your parents are Cypriot. This rule applies until the age of 50 years. If you have visted Cyprus for a holiday - you will have needed an 'EXIT' visa when you present yourself at the airport. You would need to check how long you are entitled to stay and still be able to leave with an 'EXIT' visa. If you have used an 'EXIT' visa in the past, you will have noticed the 'Border' police look for your name on their computer. This is because they are checking to see if you are on their 'STOP' list. Even if only your father or mother is Cypriot - you will still have to do Military service. For people like yourself - the period is 12 months. This does change at times, so very important you check. If you are married with 3 children or more - I believe, the period of time is reduced to 6 months. The 3rd son of Cypriot families resident here escapes with a shorter period of Military service. The only exceptions are if you are physically or mentally unfit. If you are a serving member of the British armed forces you may be excempt too. It's a very complex situation and constantly reviewed so the advice is - DO CHECK with The Cyprus High Comission in UK. Check also to see the position of any son you have or may have in the future. I wish you well - seeking your roots. But once again - the main advice is DO CHECK with competant authorities in UK.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

maggiej as far as I can tell your post is only relevant to people who are raised in Cyprus. I know plenty of English Cypriots whose parents are Cypriot who have not needed an exit visa to leave the country for over 5 years. Movement within EU countries can not be restricted like that anymore. If I had to guess the stop list you are referring to would only be relevant to people with National ID cards, i.e. the ones essentially born and raised in Cyprus. But sure, check with the Cyprus High Comission however I would not be surprised that what they tell you is not actually what happens.


----------



## Nok (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you both, yes I have been to Cyprus and not need any paper work to leave, but Zin can I ask is the national ID card what I would get when I have my work details or is that just a national insurance number or is it both, and also I think your right about when I see the higher commissioner in London with what they will say to what will happen, I think that's why it's been hard getting a strait answer. Thanks again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know several British born Cypriots and Cypriots who were born and raised in South Africa who now live here full time and do not have to do national service.
From what I gather from them if you were born and raised outside Cyprus you do not have to do national service even if both of your parents are Cypriot.


----------



## Nok (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi veronica, that is what I was told originally , and hope is the case, but do you know if the people you know were told officially that they didn't have to do it or is it just a case off them going to cyprus getting a job and doing things officially and just not being called up. Thanks again


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Nok said:


> Hi veronica, that is what I was told originally , and hope is the case, but do you know if the people you know were told officially that they didn't have to do it or is it just a case off them going to cyprus getting a job and doing things officially and just not being called up. Thanks again


Hello again,

Just found this article : Cyprus Expat | Article: Cyprus Army - Cyprus Army Service

It states : If you were born outside Cyprus of Cypriot descent and return to Cyprus, you are still obligated to serve in the Cyprus National Service even though you may have a non Cypriot passport.

Phil


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Nok the national ID card I think you have to apply for and fall under certain criteria, there's no need for it. I have it and have no use for it, I can use it to travel within Europe instead of my passport but I have my passport for that so don't see the point. When you go into the army your national ID number is very important this is why I think it plays an important role in getting called up.

People are correct in saying that officially you are obligated to do it. The reality is very different. I grew up around many Expat-Cypriots and know many who have businesses in Cyprus and have never been called up. I'm even sure that if you went and signed up you'd have more hassle getting in than staying out. According to the link above you would do 3 months. The hassle of getting you in for 3 months and surrounding you with 18 year olds. It's just all a bit pointless.


----------



## Nok (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks again Zin and everyone your advice has been great


----------



## ericdemetriou (Jul 15, 2009)

*National Service*



philandbev said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Just found this article : Cyprus Expat | Article: Cyprus Army - Cyprus Army Service
> 
> ...


This is what I was told at the Cyprus High Commission.
If you have 3 dependants or were born outside Cyprus before Oct. 1960 (That's before Cyprus got Independence) you are exempt from National Service *BUT* if you were born after you will have to do it, this also applys if you were born in Cyprus regardless of if it was before or after Independence.
I have a Cypriot I.D. Card as it is asked for in most official offices (much easier and safer than using your passport.

Eric


----------

